# Zu oft System aufsetzen schlecht für Festplatte?



## Hard2Met (1. Februar 2010)

*Zu oft System aufsetzen schlecht für Festplatte?*

Ich habe die blöde Angewohnheit das ich ca. alle 2 Monate meine Festplatte formatiere und Windows komplett neu aufsetze. Mich würde es interessieren ob das eher schlecht bzw zu oft für die Festplatte ist oder ist das für euch eine normales Intervall?
Dann komme ich gleich zur zweiten Frage bezüglich Windows. Ich habe Windows 7 Ultimate OEM Version. Ich mußte als bei mir das Motherboard ausgetauscht wurde bei Microsoft anrufen weil Windows nicht aktiviert werden konnte und ich bekam dann eine neues Product Key. Und gestern beim neu aufsetzen klappte alles ohne Probleme (kein Anruf bei Microsoft notwendig)
Ist das immer nötig wenn man eine neue Hardware einbaut oder auch bei jedem dritten mal so wie ich es desöfteren höre.

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zu oft System aufsetzen schlecht für Festplatte?*

Du kannst Windows so oft installieren wie du willst, das hat keinerlei negative Auswirkungen für deine Festplatte. Denn en ganzen lieben langen Tag schreibt und liest deine Platte ob das jetzt Programme oder ne Installation ist, ist völlig egal.

Ja das war schon bei xp so wenn du zuviel Hardware änderst musst du Windows neu aktivieren. Wie jetzt die entscheidungs Kriterien sind die Windows anleget kann ich dir nicht sagen. Soll wohl so eine Art Kopierschutz sein.


----------



## Hard2Met (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zu oft System aufsetzen schlecht für Festplatte?*

Danke für die rasche Antwort.
Wie oft setzt ihr euer System neu auf? Habt ihr auch ein Intervall oder wirklich wenn es nötig ist bzw. wenn schon zuviel Datenmüll drauf ist? Würde mich interessieren.


----------



## Painkiller (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zu oft System aufsetzen schlecht für Festplatte?*

also da ich mein system sehr sauber halte, muss ich das fast nie machen....

hab immer schön ordnung in meinem pc....


----------



## hulkhardy1 (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zu oft System aufsetzen schlecht für Festplatte?*

Ich mache sehr viel mit meinem Computer ständige Änderungen der Hardware und Übertaktung. Und wenn mal wider ein Fehler auftritt und ich momentan keinen Nerv habe in zu suchen dann mache ich meistens mein System Platt. Das passiert im durchschnitt so all 6 Monate würde ich sagen. Obwohl ich lieber die Fehler finde und korrigiere aber manchmal eben, keinen bock!!


----------



## Hard2Met (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zu oft System aufsetzen schlecht für Festplatte?*

Ich versuche mein System auch sauber zu halten aber leider klappt das nicht immer weil bei manchen Programmen nach Deinstallation doch nicht alles gelöscht wird.
Genauso ergeht es mir auch, ich habe meistens keinen Bock den Fehler zu  suchen.


----------



## Blutstoff (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zu oft System aufsetzen schlecht für Festplatte?*

Da ich mit Backups arbeite, installiere ich das Betriebssystem in der Regel nur einmal pro Systemwechsel.


----------



## Burkuntu (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zu oft System aufsetzen schlecht für Festplatte?*



Hard2Met schrieb:


> Ich habe die blöde Angewohnheit das ich ca. alle 2 Monate meine Festplatte formatiere und Windows komplett neu aufsetze. Mich würde es interessieren ob das eher schlecht bzw zu oft für die Festplatte ist oder ist das für euch eine normales Intervall?
> Dann komme ich gleich zur zweiten Frage bezüglich Windows. Ich habe Windows 7 Ultimate OEM Version. Ich mußte als bei mir das Motherboard ausgetauscht wurde bei Microsoft anrufen weil Windows nicht aktiviert werden konnte und ich bekam dann eine neues Product Key. Und gestern beim neu aufsetzen klappte alles ohne Probleme (kein Anruf bei Microsoft notwendig)
> Ist das immer nötig wenn man eine neue Hardware einbaut oder auch bei jedem dritten mal so wie ich es desöfteren höre.
> 
> Danke im Voraus.



Der Festplatte ist es völlig egal, ob die geschaufelten Daten ein Betriebssystem darstellen oder ein Game 
Das ständige Neuaufsetzen ist aber bei z.B. Linux ganz und gar unnötig - schont die Festplatte extrem


----------



## Ryokage (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zu oft System aufsetzen schlecht für Festplatte?*

Also ich setzte mein System möglichst selten neu auf, weil ich so viele Kleine Programme zu arbeiten brauche, das es jedesmal 2 volle Tage dauert bis ich wieder alles bei alten habe. Wer sowas alle 2 Monate macht hat zuviel Freizeit 
Das mit der OEM Version hast du schon ganz richtig als "Kopierschutz" bezeichnet, es ist halt so, das OEM Versionen nur mit dem PC benutzt werden dürften, mit dem sie verkauft wurden. Um also eine unrechtmäßige Weitergabe zu vermeiden, meckert das OEM System wenn sich die Hardware ändert, könnte ja auch ein anderer PC sein. Also WinXP musste ich mal mit der dritten Installation neu aktivieren, wie es bei 7 ist weiß ich nicht, das läuft aber auch so stabil, das man eigentlich nicht oft neu aufsetzen muss.
Zum System-sauberhalten: regelmäßig defragmentieren, alte Programmreste per Hand löschen, Registry säubern, Autostart säubern, mehr muss man gar nicht machen, dann spart man sich auch die nervige Neuinstallation
(Alternativ: leg dir ein Backup eines frischen Systems an auf dem schon alle wichtigen Programme drauf sind, ist zeit und nervenschonender)


----------



## Genghis99 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zu oft System aufsetzen schlecht für Festplatte?*

Man kann sich mehr Arbeit machen als nötig. System ordentlich aufsetzen - Alle benötigten Treiber und Programme installieren - und dann mit einer Imagesoftware ein Image der ganzen Partition auf eine andere Platte sichern. Bei Bedarf einfach Partition zurückspielen.

Dauert nicht ewig (besser keine externe USB Platte sondern eSATA oder intern), kann unbeaufsichtigt vorgenommen werden und das System ist sofort wieder 100% einsatzfähig (Wenn es im gleichen Rechner auf die ursprüngliche Platte zurückgespielt wird, muss nicht einmal neu aktiviert werden).

Die Backupfunktionen oder auch die Systemwiederherstellung von Windows kann ich nur eingeschränkt empfehlen - für den "Laien" ist die Bedienung zu kompliziert - entweder man sichert die falschen Sachen, oder das System ist nach einer Wiederherstellung dauerhaft "angeschlagen" und läuft nicht mehr rund (das macht dann eine Heidenarbeit bei der Fehlersuche und zum Laufen kriegt man es meisst doch nicht mehr richtig)


----------



## Hard2Met (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zu oft System aufsetzen schlecht für Festplatte?*

Naja zuviel Freizeit würd ich nicht sagen aber ich sitze gerne vorm neuen PC *gg*. Naja die letzten paar mal war wirklich zu oft neu aufgesetzt aber sonst davor alle 6 Monate. Das mach ich generell da trotzdem irgendwo Datenmüll drauf ist denn man so oder besser gesagt ich nicht finde und und mit dem neuen PC ist Windows 7 Ultimate in einer halben Stunde drauf wenn überhaupt .


----------



## hulkhardy1 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zu oft System aufsetzen schlecht für Festplatte?*

Als kleiner Tipp insterliere mit dem USB Stick, gibt es extra ein Tool direkt von Microsoft das geht dann erheblich schneller als von DVD!


----------



## riedochs (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zu oft System aufsetzen schlecht für Festplatte?*

Ich arbeite mit Images. Geht schnell und zuverlässig.


----------



## Hard2Met (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zu oft System aufsetzen schlecht für Festplatte?*

Ich bleibe bei der Installations DVD, das bringe ich als Laie noch zusammen. Aber danke für die guten Ratschläge.


----------



## Talibaan83 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zu oft System aufsetzen schlecht für Festplatte?*

ich mach mein sys nur bei nem mainboardwechsel platt.....alles andere finde ich überflüssig und auch so lösbar.. ich hab einfach keine lust mir 250 GB Spiele etc. wieder zu installieren.. da interresierts mich auch nicht, ob mein sys 10 sec. langsamer wird mit der zeit beim booten


----------

